#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  Eshbach's Handbook of Engineering Fundamentals (For the FE and PE exams preparing)

## Mohamed

*Eshbach's Handbook of Engineering Fundamentals* 



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]            

*Editorial Reviews*

*Product Description*
 With specialization now the norm in engineering, students preparing for the FE and PE exams and practitioners going outside their specialty need a general reference with material across a number of disciplines. Since 1936, Eshbach's Handbook of Engineering Fundamentals has been the bestselling reference covering the general principles of engineering; today, it's more relevant than ever. For this Fifth Edition, respected author Myer Kutz fully updates and reshapes the text, focusing on the basics, the important formulas, tables, and standards necessary for complete and accurate knowledge across engineering disciplines. With chapters on mathematical principles, physical units and standards as well as the fundamentals of mechanical, aerospace, electrical, chemical, and industrial engineering, this classic reference is more relevant than ever to both practicing engineers and students studying for the FE and PE exams. 

*Product Details*


*Hardcover:* 1320 pages*Publisher:* Wiley; 5 edition (January 27, 2009)*Language:* English*ISBN-10:* 0470085789*ISBN-13:* 978-0470085783* Product Dimensions: *  9.4 x 7.4 x 2.1 inches
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Eshbach's Handbook of Engineering Fundamentals (For the FE and PE exams preparing)

----------


## babyface

Big thanks!

----------


## inspiration

u are amazing , thanx very much   
u really make me decide to take the FE exam this april man , thanx

----------


## Mohamed

> u are amazing , thanx very much   
> u really make me decide to take the FE exam this april man , thanx



You are welcome my brother , i hope that all cooperate to make knowledge available to every one need it

----------


## ivanilych

thank you very much

----------


## Nocturnoeb

Thank you Mohamed

----------


## tecnomare

Thank you for great efforts

----------


## siraitjohan

Thanks brothers moslem

----------


## githkal

Thankyou very much :Smile:

----------


## longbeach

Thank you very much!!!!

----------


## takiro

Thanks Mohamed 4 sharing this great book 
i had passed the FE exam last April if i had this book lot of things could b easier
however it is not so hard but need hard study b4
the AUC prepare a great preparation course for it 
u can check the AUC site for more details
this book also is important 4 those preparing 4 the exam
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
thanks again

----------


## kwy1970

thanks

----------


## Intania

Thanks!

See More: Eshbach's Handbook of Engineering Fundamentals (For the FE and PE exams preparing)

----------


## guhan.s.s

Thanks

----------


## additional

thanks for share  :Smile: 

downloading it now

----------


## JOGAR

thanks!!!!

great!

----------


## zarir_mustafa

> thanks!!!!
> 
> Great!



great job

----------


## vne

New links:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## masir

update link please ?

----------


## willyokere

can anyone please re-upload the file?

thanks

----------


## Thaksen79

Dear Members,

Could you please reupload the file.

----------


## Thaksen79

Dear Members,

Could you please reupload the file.

----------


## suriyasuriyaa

brother link not working kindly update

----------


## zapata

> brother link not working kindly update



Dear Sir 

I think that in this link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
you can download the file of the post #1

or copy and paste  
libgen.io/search.php?req=Eshbach%27s+Handbook+of+Engineering  +Fundamentals+&open=0&res=25&view=simple&phrase=1&  column=def

----------


## zapata

> brother link not working kindly update



Dear Sir 

I think that in this link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
you can download the file of the post #1

or copy and paste  
libgen.io/search.php?req=Eshbach%27s+Handbook+of+Engineering  +Fundamentals+&open=0&res=25&view=simple&phrase=1&  column=defSee More: Eshbach's Handbook of Engineering Fundamentals (For the FE and PE exams preparing)

----------


## junaidatta

Hi,

Anyone can upload this again? The link is expired.

Regards,
Junaid Atta

----------


## antunRC

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mej

.
.
.

.
.
.
.



Here is an updated link from the Interplanetary File System (IPFS)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.*

----------


## ariek

Thanks Mej!

----------

